

EmailOracle shuts down - kondro
https://emailoracle.com/

======
kondro
I wonder why they are disappearing? This type of tracking has existed as
delivery receipts in email for a long time but a lot of web-based mail
providers break this functionality.

I thought they were onto a winner here for corporate use.

------
kondro
Actually, given their goodbye message they are probably owned by etacts.com.

~~~
benologist
The sites are on the same IP address so I guess that answers that.

